# Tips and Square?



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

I run a business selling mini donuts at fairs, festivals and farmer's markets. So I have a credit card reader that attaches to my phone, and would drop any money brought in to my business account.

Several times I've had people say they would tip, but they don't have any cash (that is after I say it isn't necessary at least one time). I'm wondering if I should carry my Square reader, just in case.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> I run a business selling mini donuts at fairs, festivals and farmer's markets. So I have a credit card reader that attaches to my phone, and would drop any money brought in to my business account.
> 
> Several times I've had people say they would tip, but they don't have any cash (that is after I say it isn't necessary at least one time). I'm wondering if I should carry my Square reader, just in case.


I would. I know a Sidecar driver here in Seattle that uses one. Can't hurt to have it on hand. Maybe you will never use it, but you never know.


----------



## Wyatt (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't leave home without it


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> I run a business selling mini donuts at fairs, festivals and farmer's markets. So I have a credit card reader that attaches to my phone, and would drop any money brought in to my business account.
> 
> Several times I've had people say they would tip, but they don't have any cash (that is after I say it isn't necessary at least one time). I'm wondering if I should carry my Square reader, just in case.


The ONLY time that Uber will have total control over its workforce is when that workforce has no other earning opportunities. The following is in 2 parts.

If a rider offers you a tip, then he has identified you are a cut above the rest, make it easy for them to reward you, carry change, EFTPOS even accept boxes of oranges if that is the way they wish to tip. Don't insult someone who is expressing their appreciation and showing you that they are discerning riders.

Part 2
At that point there is a mutual opportunity for you both, make the statement after thanking him/her "I hope all your rides give you reason to Tip".

Off course they won't, and if they are on the lookout for better drivers then be prepared for them to express something like "I wish they all knew how to drive like you do" or "I wish Uber could take pre-bookings".

Tell them, "if its that bad how about planning ahead and calling me direct?" (UBER is all about choices right)?

Have a few solid co-drivers linked up on find a friend or WeChat which allows you to call any number of other members like a old-school Walkie-Talkie. Use them when you simply can't do an offer for a job personally. Riders don't like to hear the response "no sorry can't help you" but are happy to put someone they trust in charge of brokering the job.

Make it clear from the start that you aren't going to match UBER's rate and need to be at least 20-30% more to pay for extra dead Kms and pre-booking waiting time. This should put 40% more in your pocket by cutting out Uber commissions.

Part 1
When you start getting a regular book, Uber and all its issues become less encompassing.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber - Part 2, hmmm, I'll have to think about it. Thank you.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

think about what sunsmith, Sydneyuber drivers uber black and u drive uberx, his advices are totally irrelevant


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

kenny said:


> think about what sunsmith, Sydneyuber drivers uber black and u drive uberx, his advices are totally irrelevant


There's nothing irrelevant about it. It makes perfect sense as I'm doing the same thing. Why not build a list of private clients while you're at it? I get people asking me all the time if they can request me directly.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

go ahead and show me how to build an uberx list. uber black drivers have no idea what uberx is all about.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm not building an "UberX list", I'm building my own private clients that have asked if I could specifically give them rides instead of other UberX drivers. For example, I give people a ride to a restaurant and they enjoy the quality of the ride. If they are new to Uber they may ask if they can request me from the app. Of course they can't, but I will offer my cell number or the number that shows up as my number on the app, if they want me to drive them back, and I explain to them I would need to charge slightly more for a prearranged ride (due to having to go offline and potentially lose income from Uber). Some do it, some don't. Some regular Uber users will just ask for my cell number and if I can pick them up in a couple of hours and how much I would charge. I get some (although not a lot) of repeat business this way.

Here's an example, although it's an unusual one, but I made a lot of money. I took four people to a wedding at a resort in Big Sur (located about 60 or so miles south of Monterey, CA). When we got down there, they realized that there was no cell or data service whatsoever, and they were trying to figure out how to get back in time to catch their flight out of San Jose in two days. They told me there would be ten people total. I told them I would rent a 15 passenger van (Ford Econoline) and pick them up in two days time and drive them to San Jose myself. I charged them $1,000 and they were happy to pay it as they would have been stuck otherwise (no way cabs will go down that far). That ride was $650 in my pocket by 2 PM ($150 to rent the van, and around $200 in gas and insurance costs).

Here's another example. A guy in Pebble Beach wanted me to take his mother and mother-in-law to the spa at the Lodge, then come back, pick him up along with his wife and his daughter to take them to lunch at Spanish Bay. He asked if I would stay on until his mother and in-law were done at the spa, then to pick him up at Spanish Bay again. He basically booked me for about three hours through the Uber app, and he was so happy I did that for him, he asked for my cell number and he's used me twice since then.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

dude I know exactly what you u saying and doing and I don't disagree. I actually think that you have to do that in order to succeed. What I'm saying is that that works with Uber Black but it won't work with UberX


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm not sure why it wouldn't work. I've already done it, and I'm considering buying a commercial policy and TCP for my vehicle so I can be 100% legal about it. I just need to build it up a bit more. 

It's all about going above and beyond what a rider expects from UberX. Think about it, we play tour guide, concierge, getaway driver, (typically from exes or one night stands gone wrong), problem solver, investment advisor, sometimes therapist, etc ... Sometimes people just want us to shut up and drive. Instead of dwelling on how much Uber is screwing you over (I'm not referring to you directly kenny, this is in general), think about what you can do to make riders WANT to ride with you again, through Uber or on your own. Offer the water and mints/gum, etc ... People really do appreciate it. Dress up a bit, especially on the weekends, people appreciate that as well. When you arrive to pick people up, if they don't make a move for the door right away, get out and open it for them. Same for when they get out. These simple things will do wonders for your ratings. Even though I drive UberX, I dress, act, and offer all the amenities that an UberBlack driver does, and if for nothing else, the compliments will do wonders for your ego


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

wow dude, u would fit right in at china's sweatshops lol. consider what u doing and how much you are getting paid for it. I wish I can hire 100 guys like you, pay them stupid cheap money and expect them to go way beyond what they are getting paid for lol. I complain because I want to educate everyone, seems like people are too caught into this uber thing and don't see how bad the company is and how the only winners here are Uber and the riders. You think I don't try my best or I'm good at what I do? I'm a 4.8 driver and every week the spot where it says what riders say about you is filled with compliments. You are missing my point here. I'm glad you are happy doing all these extra things and take pride in what you do, and I do too BUT I'm definitely not getting paid what I'm worth. Uber Black drivers that I know and I know plenty, they are about to retaliate by not having water or dressing up or opening the door or mint due to they money they are getting paid and they are getting paid substantially more than us, while you are there all happy go lucky dressed up in a suit with your fancy water and taking on $5 fares hahaha. Let's see 4 guys come in, they go down a few blocks, they each take a sip of your bottle water, I'm pretty sure you are losing money at this point. Hey by all means do you bro but please don't tell people that this is what they should do unless they really want to lose money instead of making money.


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

You are annoying kenny dude bro.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

I tell it how it is and I don't hold back, u don't like don't read it. ur smart enough to do that right? r ya?


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

I was mostly referring to doing jobs outisde of the Uber platform, privately. I'm in it for my business and to make money I would rather make UberX money than no money, and I have been driving for a living in one capacity or another for nearly twenty years. I totally agree with you that the money could be better with Uber, but why not make more money outside of Uber, and use Uber to fill in the gaps and to make introductions. If Uber is using us, why can't we use them? That's what black car services in the SF bay area do, and it seems to work for them.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

dude I've been saying that all along, I agree with what you say but it's for black car service only. But the guy you gave that advice to does uberx not uber black and that's why I said your advice to him was irrelevant.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

jakeV said:


> You are annoying kenny dude bro.


I like kenny. He's holding my feet to the fire and making me prove my points. That's a good thing!


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

kenny said:


> dude I've been saying that all along, I agree with what you say but it's for black car service only. But the guy you gave that advice to does uberx not uber black and that's why I said your advice to him was irrelevant.


I'm UberX also, not UberBlack


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

well guess what Dave, you are doing yourself a disservice by spending the extra money. I'm sure your family will appreciate that more than these clients that are paying dirt cheap fare prices already. I'm not trying to argue with anyone, I just want to make sure we all make the money we deserve and also educate the new drivers about how much they are really making.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

Well my bottom line is this. If I didn't see a long term upside to it I wouldn't be doing it. Uber is good for filler, but the real money is outside Uber with your own private clients doing prearranged trips.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

again you are talking about black car service which I totally agree with you.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I have always had the position that if you agree to do a job, you do your very best and give 100% regardless of what the pay is. If you do anything, do you're very best. If you don't you are cheating the person who hired you for the job and cheating yourself out of the satisfaction of giving your very best.

I just don't understand the attitude of: "You're only paying me $10.00 per hour, so I'm only going to give you $10.00 worth of work". "You want better or more work, pay me more and I will give it to you". I have heard this over and over from co-workers, employees and friends over my many years. Most everyone that I know with that attitude are still jumping from low paying job to low paying job years later and not moving ahead.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I have always had the position that if you agree to do a job, you do your very best and give 100% regardless of what the pay is. If you do anything, do you're very best. If you don't you are cheating the person who hired you for the job and cheating yourself out of the satisfaction of giving your very best.
> 
> I just don't understand the attitude of: "You're only paying me $10.00 per hour, so I'm only going to give you $10.00 worth of work". "You want better or more work, pay me more and I will give it to you". I have heard this over and over from co-workers, employees and friends over my many years. Most everyone that I know with that attitude are still jumping from low paying job to low paying job years later and not moving ahead.


What you are saying make sense. In fact it sounds like the right thing to do? It's almost like a communist society? Everyone gets paid the same to do the same work but where it falls flat is when your co-worker less work or no work at all but gets paid to do the same amount of work but your breaking your back doing more for less and never going anywhere.

Why a lot of these people are upset is because how the deck is stacked against the drivers. For example you can complete any trip with Uber and for some odd reason you can notice that your fare was change.

Come to find out it was because the client complained.

Two examples of this situation would be


Your client gave you the wrong address and didn't notice till you got there and then gave you the correct address but had it corrected to where all that time and effort is wasted. Not to mention gas but hey I guess thats not worth complaining about.
Your client wanted to stop to get lunch before you reach their final destination. At this point your car smells like food and come to find out this same client complained claimed you used a route that didn't go straight to where she or he wanted now they just scammed you out of money and Uber allowed it!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> What you are saying make sense. In fact it sounds like the right thing to do? It's almost like a communist society? Everyone gets paid the same to do the same work but where it falls flat is when your co-worker less work or no work at all but gets paid to do the same amount of work but your breaking your back doing more for less and never going anywhere.
> 
> Why a lot of these people are upset is because how the deck is stacked against the drivers. For example you can complete any trip with Uber and for some odd reason you can notice that your fare was change.
> 
> ...


I understand that there are legitimate problems with Uber, just as there are with any young company in a rapidly growing and changing market.

I spent 2 hours yesterday at the formation meeting for the first TNC drivers association in the country. I did not join the association but I met and talked to many drivers and listened to speeches given by many others about their concerns. I also listened to Teamsters Union officials talk about the problems and concerns of Uber drivers.

I have learned a lot from reading the gripes of drivers on this forum, talking personally with drivers out on the road and from the association meeting yesterday. Now it is up to me to use this information the best I can to fit my own personal situation. Although I agree that Uber needs to make changes to many issues such as the rating system, new phone usage charges, phone deposit etc, I am not too big on the victim mentality displayed by some drivers. I am doing this service by choice. If it really doesn't fit my needs, I need to find something else that does.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

lol and ur still waiting for world peace right? haha


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

kenny said:


> again you are talking about black car service which I totally agree with you.


I didn't start in a Black Car. I started in Taxis in 1986. By 1988 I bought a taxi operators license (AUD$125,500.00). A huge debt especially when commercial interest rates went up during our recession of '90-'92 to 21% !!! That was from a major bank, no loan shark!

I had to earn more, printed cards, kept the cab immaculate, and soon a book of regulars developed - some that travelled at the same time would double up, and happily give me 2 dockets for a safe ride home in comfort.

This book grew, that required support from other like-minded drivers. Taxi drivers who behaved like Chauffeurs. We would get 40-65km jobs out from town for shift workers entitled to paid transport home and then line up regulars starting overnight shifts and bringing them in from the Suburbs.

I helped set up a two-way trunk radio network. To this day it still serves over 500 cabbies here in Sydney proudly doing more than other Cabbies who limit their services to what a meter dictates.

UBERX can be a great introduction to the personal transport business. No great capital investment needed in a formal license and IF you start getting offers, or response from your own marketing then you suddenly have options that would require you to have more "skin in the game". UBERX can be a terrific springboard for those who want a greater return, knowing full well to achieve that THEY need to put in more effort to get better dividends.

Just remember who is on the Invoice as the provider of the transport service - it's you not UBER.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Dave said:


> I was mostly referring to doing jobs outisde of the Uber platform, privately. I'm in it for my business and to make money I would rather make UberX money than no money, and I have been driving for a living in one capacity or another for nearly twenty years. I totally agree with you that the money could be better with Uber, but why not make more money outside of Uber, and use Uber to fill in the gaps and to make introductions. If Uber is using us, why can't we use them? That's what black car services in the SF bay area do, and it seems to work for them.


Having multiple income streams provides greater security.

Once a client calls you direct they no longer want a UBERX service, they want what you have provided them, in your own individual way. They like your style, service, car and knowledge. They will pay EXTRA, will happily wait longer for you and show you loyalty. When trust builds they give you private access to their lives. I have unique wedding photos taken in the grounds of the most expensive Sydney Waterfront home in 2001 - clients I still know today.

Their kindness still continues - today was a $120 transfer with a $50 cash tip. With clients like that underwriting my takings UBER is simply a adjunct or an opportunity for new discerning clients who demand more civilised booking methods than what UBER provides


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I didn't start in a Black Car. I started in Taxis in 1986. By 1988 I bought a taxi operators license (AUD$125,500.00). A huge debt especially when commercial interest rates went up during our recession of '90-'92 to 21% !!! That was from a major bank, no loan shark!
> 
> I had to earn more, printed cards, kept the cab immaculate, and soon a book of regulars developed - some that travelled at the same time would double up, and happily give me 2 dockets for a safe ride home in comfort.
> 
> ...


all talk coming from someone who does everything but uberx, why don't u get off ur high horse and do uberx and built your private clientele and show me instead of telling me. First of all you are not even supposed to solicit uber's clientele, good way to get kicked out, thanks for the bright ideas


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Having multiple income streams provides greater security.
> 
> Once a client calls you direct they no longer want a UBERX service, they want what you have provided them, in your own individual way. They like your style, service, car and knowledge. They will pay EXTRA, will happily wait longer for you and show you loyalty. When trust builds they give you private access to their lives. I have unique wedding photos taken in the grounds of the most expensive Sydney Waterfront home in 2001 - clients I still know today.
> 
> Their kindness still continues - today was a $120 transfer with a $50 cash tip. With clients like that underwriting my takings UBER is simply a adjunct or an opportunity for new discerning clients who demand more civilised booking methods than what UBER provides


right cauz u do UBER BLACK, I'm talking about uberx, man u guys have really have a hard time reading shit huh? Yo built your uberx clientele and then come back and talk to me. I want to see you pick up that wedding couple in a Toyota camry hahaha, man it's like talking to monkies here. yes u can built your clientele with taxi or towncars, you ARE SUPPOSED to but with uberx and it's super stupid low fares, u think they care if you are around or not? and even if they want you to be their private chauffer do you think it's worth driving to their location which could be 30 mins from you to do that cheap job? you think they will pay a towncar price for a Toyota camry ride? WOW


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

kenny said:


> right cauz u do UBER BLACK, I'm talking about uberx, man u guys have really have a hard time reading shit huh? Yo built your uberx clientele and then come back and talk to me. I want to see you pick up that wedding couple in a Toyota camry hahaha, man it's like talking to monkies here. yes u can built your clientele with taxi or towncars, you ARE SUPPOSED to but with uberx and it's super stupid low fares, u think they care if you are around or not? and even if they want you to be their private chauffer do you think it's worth driving to their location which could be 30 mins from you to do that cheap job? you think they will pay a towncar price for a Toyota camry ride? WOW


Kenny, I think you may have noticed how nobody on this forum has made any derogatory remark or personal attack about you - yet. We've all been kind to you, hoping that the lightbulb would go off in your Bogan brain and you'd get on the same page.

It's not the car!!! You clearly HAVENT given a rider a reason to look past the car you drive and think to themselves "wow, how do I ride with HIM again?" It's not "UBER's super stupid fares" because YOU put a value on your time at your rate. If you give more than a basic A to B service, people who want more know that their demands will add to the degree of difficulty which is worth more to them and you.

I've picked up my own clients in the family hack, borrowed cars and when operational circumstances didn't allow for a replacement car or fellow Towncar driver to cover for me I've turned up just to open the door of a cab! Mad do you think? $50 cash tip as standard and $1000s p/month from one client, means it pays for me to go to these lengths.

There are folk that don't give a shit about money when they want something. Those same folk will ride UBERx or Cabs and not tip because they didn't get rich by throwing away money for no return.

The security & peace of mind that a private personal driver can give to a high nett worth individual or family is incalculable. Running kids between sports, doing errands, running legal documents and getting them signed, maintaining the property whilst away on holidays - the list is endless what you can do Kenny. Or maybe YOU can't or are bone lazy to do Kenny.

Don't expect everyone to wear the same blinkers that you do. There are real opportunities when in the company of someone who needs something more than A to B transport. The manner you drive, what you wear, how you smell, what you say is all part of the Pitch that you don't even know you are throwing out to people Kenny.

Do you get it? Or are you really a sandwich short of a picnic?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

kenny said:


> all talk coming from someone who does everything but uberx, why don't u get off ur high horse and do uberx and built your private clientele and show me instead of telling me. First of all you are not even supposed to solicit uber's clientele, good way to get kicked out, thanks for the bright ideas


UBER is failing to utilise its greatest resource - it's diverse drivers and the incredible skill-set that these drivers represent. Sure A to B transport is the standard request. That is what Uber's simple App provides. I ain't after Uber's work, they can have it, keep it serviced for me to help myself to a few extra dollars when I turn the app on & I am very grateful for that. But if a Uber rider asks me how to keep some guests entertained in Sydney I assure him they will be well cared for by myself in one of my cars or Viano's.

I do more, provide more than a simple "McDonald's" menu of services and get paid appropriately. I set the rate!

Try it some time Kenny.

Try starting in Base taxis. That's no high horse there!


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> UBER is failing to utilise its greatest resource - it's diverse drivers and the incredible skill-set that these drivers represent. Sure A to B transport is the standard request. That is what Uber's simple App provides. I ain't after Uber's work, they can have it, keep it serviced for me to help myself to a few extra dollars when I turn the app on & I am very grateful for that. But if a Uber rider asks me how to keep some guests entertained in Sydney I assure him they will be well cared for by myself in one of my cars or Viano's.
> 
> I do more, provide more than a simple "McDonald's" menu of services and get paid appropriately. I set the rate!
> 
> ...


perhaps it's a language barrier we have here it's just different countries cauz your advices are ridiculous. Here in Boston in the USA the taxis are almost done because of Uber. Uber has literally taken 50% to 60% of taxi fares already and for you to advise me to go do taxi now and give it a try shows me that either you have no clue of what's happening in the industry or what's happening here in the USA and what's happening over there in Australia it's totally different. Regarding you setting the rate, yes AGAIN I said that will work on towncare and limo services but it wont work on uberx, u know what uberx is right? normal cars, you think people will pay extra to drive in a regular car? when they can pay the same rate to have a limo or towncar pick them up? I'm agreeing with you it's just that we are not talking about the same thing you are talking about limo/towncar service, me and the other guy are talking about uberx, totally different things. Why would someone pay me a limo rate when I'm driving a regular car when they can pay the same rate and get picked up by a limo/towncar?


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Kenny, I think you may have noticed how nobody on this forum has made any derogatory remark or personal attack about you - yet. We've all been kind to you, hoping that the lightbulb would go off in your Bogan brain and you'd get on the same page.
> 
> It's not the car!!! You clearly HAVENT given a rider a reason to look past the car you drive and think to themselves "wow, how do I ride with HIM again?" It's not "UBER's super stupid fares" because YOU put a value on your time at your rate. If you give more than a basic A to B service, people who want more know that their demands will add to the degree of difficulty which is worth more to them and you.
> 
> ...


ur clueless, your one time example dictates the norm? and your assumption just shows your ignorance. I have a 4.8 rating, u think I get that by being rude and not doing my job well? I get weekly positive feedbacks from riders, and hold one of the highest rates among uberx drivers here in Boston. I also get $60 tips but they are far in between. You are totally missing the point, and you think I come here so that people can be nice to me, I don't give a shit. I'm here to educate fools like you, some has thanked me for my strategies and knowledge and some fools like you just are clueless or what's really going on and are set in their ways. That's cool, on time will show who is right. You are comparing oranges to apples. You are driving a fancy car and and already got those clients from that, and once in a blue moon where u have to drive your wacky car because of something happening of course your already established clientele is going to undertstand. Why don't u go drive your shitty car doing uberx and see if u can get NEW clients. What a fool!


----------



## GuitarJunkie (Apr 10, 2014)

May I recommend to everyone the "ignore" feature. If you go to your menu by clicking on your username in the top right - then click on "people you ignore". Bam, anyone who is bothering you can be removed from your screen.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

GuitarJunkie said:


> May I recommend to everyone the "ignore" feature. If you go to your menu by clicking on your username in the top right - then click on "people you ignore". Bam, anyone who is bothering you can be removed from your screen.


It's a life saver sometimes.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

If people can't deal with the truth they shouldn't read period lol


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

kenny said:


> ur clueless, your one time example dictates the norm? and your assumption just shows your ignorance. I have a 4.8 rating, u think I get that by being rude and not doing my job well? I get weekly positive feedbacks from riders, and hold one of the highest rates among uberx drivers here in Boston. I also get $60 tips but they are far in between. You are totally missing the point, and you think I come here so that people can be nice to me, I don't give a shit. I'm here to educate fools like you, some has thanked me for my strategies and knowledge and some fools like you just are clueless or what's really going on and are set in their ways. That's cool, on time will show who is right. You are comparing oranges to apples. You are driving a fancy car and and already got those clients from that, and once in a blue moon where u have to drive your wacky car because of something happening of course your already established clientele is going to undertstand. Why don't u go drive your shitty car doing uberx and see if u can get NEW clients. What a fool!


You don't need to be wearing clothes from Prada to be noticed. It's not always how You look, but who You are, what You do and how You do it.

UBER are VERY keen to ensure riders value the APP, see no difference in drivers so there is no point of difference for a rider to recognise and demand as a choice. (That's why UBER will be the first to commission Google's driverless cars).

You may be right about the different taxi markets, in Sydney 6000 cabs range far and wide to make their money (only 4.5m people in a City the size of LA), they have lost market share in the city & east.

Do more, get noticed, get more. It's not just the car that people judge you on.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

again ur assuming I'm doing bad lol ignorance at its fullest. u don't even know what ur arguing to begin with. my argument was that you can not established your own uberx clientele, I did however agree that you can do that with uber black/ towncars/ limos, and even if you could they will not pay a towncar/limo fare for an uberx ride and if they don't than it's not worth it for me to even have them as a client.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

kenny said:


> again ur assuming I'm doing bad lol ignorance at its fullest. u don't even know what ur arguing to begin with. my argument was that you can not established your own uberx clientele, I did however agree that you can do that with uber black/ towncars/ limos, and even if you could they will not pay a towncar/limo fare for an uberx ride and if they don't than it's not worth it for me to even have them as a client.


I'm not saying that you are doing a bad job Kenny. You are just doing what is necessary to complete the trip. You are not providing any point of difference. And therefore you will be paid what someone else decides they wish to pay you.

If you offer and provide more than what the usual driver does and a client desires to have direct access to those extras what ever they may be, then you set that higher price.

The car has little to do with it.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

I admire that you truly believe that so why don't u show all of us that you can do it on an uberx car instead of your uber black car? talk is cheap. I have had plenty of people asking if they can call me directly because they really enjoyed my service but 99% won't do it for higher than what the uberx rate is. And of course I'm not going to go out of my way to do it with the same price. So I'm sure you are an honest person, stop doing black car service and see if you can building your uberx private clientele.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

kenny said:


> again ur assuming I'm doing bad lol ignorance at its fullest. u don't even know what ur arguing to begin with. my argument was that you can not established your own uberx clientele, I did however agree that you can do that with uber black/ towncars/ limos, and even if you could they will not pay a towncar/limo fare for an uberx ride and if they don't than it's not worth it for me to even have them as a client.





kenny said:


> I admire that you truly believe that so why don't u show all of us that you can do it on an uberx car instead of your uber black car? talk is cheap. I have had plenty of people asking if they can call me directly because they really enjoyed my service but 99% won't do it for higher than what the uberx rate is. And of course I'm not going to go out of my way to do it with the same price. So I'm sure you are an honest person, stop doing black car service and see if you can building your uberx private clientele.


There you go Kenny! You have said it yourself 1% of your riders wish to ride with you again!!

You walk away from opportunities that present themselves to you. All you need to do is do a better than average job and those opportunities avail themselves.

Kenny, I've done Uberx even before it existed. I pushed a cab around for nine years and people recognised what I did differently. Starting with a plain Jane vinyl covered, rubber matted Ford station wagon, people asked for me to return for them. I built a book of regulars who through sharing trips on multiple hires were paying me double the metered rate. This funded a better cab.

Soon the $550 per month network fees that I was obliged to pay as a Cab operator was Providing me with no return. I was too busy with my own work and offloaded my extras to other like-minded operators.

It's a long story Kenny, but license fees and insurances are huge in the taxi industry less so in private hire cars so I moved.

1% conversion rate for a direct marketing program is pretty close to the Worldwide statistic. Every time someone walks into your car you are making a pitch to them whether you know it or not. They may convert to be a repeat Uber passenger or if they are highly discerning they will convert to become a higher paying private client with specific needs that Uber cannot fulfil.

A very successful campaign I ran in my cab was a simple sticker I stuck on my dash which said "Gotta a Problem? Maybe I can help." Sure I got a whole lot of Dorothy Dixer's, but the meter stayed on whilst they unloaded onto me. But it also led to jobs such as holiday property visits collecting mail, doing bins etc, house-sitting where pets where involved, Party & Event transport coordinator, Party Valet, Brothel driver, legal documents/ house deed delivery - it keeps life interesting and makes you more independent of just the one income stream.

1986-88 dumb-arse cab driver
1989-95 cab owner and business builder
1995-current Chauffeuring and Jack of all trades with 2 Towncars & 2 Viano people-movers.

That's my career path


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

> A very successful campaign I ran in my cab was a simple sticker I stuck on my dash which said "Gotta a Problem? Maybe I can help."


Great strategy Sydney Uber. I imagine this starts many great conversations and generates good leads. It also shows your clients that you are willing to go above and beyond. I like your attitude


----------

